
O'Reilly unavailable due to fires in California - magicbuzz
O&#x27;Reilly unavailable due to fires in California:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oreilly.com&#x2F;index.html
======
kd5bjo
Point of order: Why is this a text post instead of a link?

~~~
ossworkerrights
asking all the right questions

------
ltmi600
They need to move their servers to The Cloud. I'm sure it will happen after
this.

------
mlthoughts2018
Does this mean all their servers are colocated?

